# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Պոկեր

## Zangezur

Գոյություն ունի պոկեռի տարբեր տեսակներ, բայց ամենաշատը տարածված է  Texas hold 'em տեսակի պոկեռը՝ երկու քարտանի: Սա էլ իր հերթին ունի երեք տեսակ՝  limit hold 'em, no-limit hold 'em և pot-limit hold 'em: Տարբերվում են ստավկաների չափերով:
Խոսեմ no-limit hold 'em պոկեռի մասին:
Սկզբից խաղասեղանին նստած երկու հոգուց վերցնում են small and big blind-երը, small-ը big-ից երկու անգամ փոքր է: Հաջորդ խաղին blind-երը տալիս են հաջորդ երկու խաղացողները, օրինակ երբ ձեզ է հասել big blind-ը, ապա հաջորդ խաղին ձեազնից կվերցնի small blind-ը, այսպես  ամեն նոր խաղի սկզբում վերցնում է blind-երը: Իսկ big blind-ը դա մինիմում ստավկայի չափն է: Սովորաբար blind-րը գնալով աճում են, այսինք երբ խաղի սկզբում blind-րը 100/200 ֆիշկա են, ընթացքում դրանք կարող են բարձրանալ 200/400՝ նայած թե ինչ ժամանակում են նախարոք որոշել բարձրացնել blind-երը:
Երբ blind-ը դրեցին, big blind դնողին շրջանաձև ժամսլաքի ուղղությամբ հաջորդող խաղացողը սկսում է ստավկա անելը, հիշեցնեմ նրա մինիմում ստավկան big blind-ն  է: Նա կարող է անել 
1. Call այսինքն դնել մինիմում ստավկան կամ արդեն դրված մեկ այլ ստավկային հավասար ֆիշկա կամ գումար 
2. Fold այսինքն գցել քարերը 
3. Raise-մինիմում ստավկայից բաձր ստավկա կամ արդեն դրված ստավկայից բարձր ստավկա դնել: Եթե եթե օրինակ բոլորը դնում են մինիմում ստավկան, ապա երբ հերթը գալիս է small  blind դնողին և եթե նա  Fold անի, ապա իրենից վերցրած blind-ը մնում է pot-ում:  (pot-ը դա այսպես ասած ընդհանուր ֆոնդն է)Իսկ նույն պարագայում big blind դնողը կարող է
4. check անել, այսինքն մյուսների հետ համաձայվել, որ բացվի քարերը: Եթե ինչ որ մեկը տալիս է Raise ապա մյուսները կամ պետք է դրան Call անեն կամ ավելի մեծ  Raise, այսպես այքան ժամանակ մինչև բոլոր կանգնում են կոնկրետ գումարի վրա: Խաղացողներ կարան նաև 
5. all in անեն, այսինքն դնեն ունեցած բոլոր ֆիշկաները: Ենթադրենք խաղում են 3 հոգի, մեկի մոտ կա 1000 ֆիշկա մյուսի մոտ 1500, 3-րդի մոտ 2000 ֆիշկա: Եթե բոլորը անում են all in-ին, ապա բոլորի քարերը բացվում են  և սկսվումէ սեղանի վրա բացվել քարերը: Այսպիսով ընդհանուր pot-ը կազմեց 4500 ֆիշկա: Ենթադրենք սեղանի քարերը բացվելուց հետո պարզ է դառնում, որ հաղթող է դարձել 1000 ֆիշկա ունեցող: Այս դեպքում նա կարող է տանել միայն իր 1000 ֆիկայի չափով, այսինքն 3000 ֆիշկա… Տակը մնաց 1500 ֆիշկա և եթե մյուս երկու խաղացողներից 1500 ունեցողի քարերը ավելի մեծ են քան 2000 ունեցողինը, ապա նա տանում է իր 500-ին հավասար գումարը, այսինքն 1000, իսկ տակը մնացած 500 ֆիշկան վերադարձվում է սկզբում 2000 ֆիշկա ունեցողին:
Հիշեցնեմ, որ քարերը բաց խաղում են միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ բոլորը all in-ին են արել, եթե բոլոր խաղացողների մեջ կա գոնե երկու խաղացող, ովքեր ունեն իրենց մոտ մնացած ֆիշկա, ապա նրանք խաղը շարունակում են հետևալ կերպ: Երբ առաջին ստավկան ավարտվեց, դիլլերը սեղանին  բացում է 3 քարտ և նորից սկսում է խաղը: Առաջին ստավկա անողը կարող է անել 
6. bet այսինքն առաջին ստավկան, իսկ մուսները վերևը նկարագրածի պես կամ call կամ raise կամ fold: Այսպես սրանից հետո բացվում է 4-րդ քարը և նորից ստավկաններ, հետո 5-րդ քարը ու նորից ստավկանները: Վերջին քարը բացվելուց հետո ստավկանների ավարտից հետո խաղացողները բացում են քարերը  և մեծ քար ունեցողը տանում է pot, նորից կրկնեմ՝ իր դրած ֆիշայի գումարի չափով:
Իսկ քարտերի մեծությունը որոշվում է հետևյալ կերպ՝ ձեր ձեռքի երկու քարտից  և սեղնին բացված 5 քարտերից ընտրում եք կոմբինացիա: Իսկ ստորև կներկայացնեմ այդ կոմբինացիաները մեծից մինչև փոքր:

Իսկ  պոկեռ կարող եք խաղալ օնլայն այս հայտնի սայտում՝ pokerstars.com

----------

Sagittarius (07.01.2013), yerevanci (06.02.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

Ժող պոկեռի ամենամեծ 2 սայտերը ԱՄՆ Ֆեբեռը փագելա՝ PokerStars.com, FullTiltPoker.com, ոչ մեկը չի լինում մտնել: Էս ինչ խաբարա՞՞՞՞

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս խի՞ ա էս թեման սենց պասիվ: Պոկերի սիրահարները ո՞ւր են: 

Սիրում եմ ընկերներիս հետ խաղալ. մեջը պետք է փող կամ գրազ լինի անպայման՝ մարզական մրցակցությունը ապահովելու համար: Բայց երբեք պոկերը որպես փող աշխատելու միջոց չեմ դիտարկում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Չկա չկա, մենախոսությունը շարունակեմ: Լեքս՝ մեծագույն թրոլլ պոկերում, հինգ բլաֆ իրար հետևից: Դե կոմենտատորներն ել պոկերի ոգով /Lex is 25 but plays more like he is 26 or 27/  :Jpit:

----------

Արամ (07.11.2014)

----------


## Սևակ

Կան պոկերի սիրահարներ ֆորումում ?

----------


## Reyno

ժող pokerstars-ում ով կա՞ , եթե խաղացողներ կան առաջարկում եմ homegames-ում տուրնիրներ անցկացնել։

----------


## Reyno

էս ինչ մեռածա էս թեման․․ :Sad:

----------


## Reyno

կազմակերպվում է նոր կլուբ homegames պոկերստարսում , ցանկացնուղները կարող են միանալ , լինելու են տուրնիրներ և այլ ։
ID: 755369
pass: 04781988

----------


## Reyno

այս ակումբը նրանց համար է, ովքեր ցանկանում են բարելավել poker-ը խաղում, ուժեղ խաղացողների հետ , ովքեր գալիս են Հաջողության եւ ճոխ խաղի համար խնդրում ենք մի անհանգստացեք. թույլատրվում է ցանկացած գործողություն խաղի ընթացքում, եթե նրանք ունեն առնվազն ինչ - որ տրամաբանական , իրավիճակային , եւ այլ մտավոր հիմնավորում ողջունում ենք ։
 կառուցողական քննադատությունը չարագործ է ֆորումում.

1. Ինչպես անդամակցել ակումբին.

պետք է ներկայացնել եւ հաստատել իրենց ցանկությունը
մասնակցել ակումբի գործունեության այս թեմային։

Գնալ դեպի HomeGames էջանիշ լոբբիի հաճախորդի ձախ կողմում սեղմեք "անդամակցել ակումբին»:
Մուտքագրեք համարը ակումբի եւ հրավերի համար պատուհանից, որ հայտնվում է
ID: 755369
pass: 04781988

----------


## Լեո

> այս ակումբը նրանց համար է, ովքեր ցանկանում են բարելավել poker-ը խաղում, ուժեղ խաղացողների հետ , ովքեր գալիս են Հաջողության եւ ճոխ խաղի համար խնդրում ենք մի անհանգստացեք. թույլատրվում է ցանկացած գործողություն խաղի ընթացքում, եթե նրանք ունեն առնվազն ինչ - որ տրամաբանական , իրավիճակային , եւ այլ մտավոր հիմնավորում ողջունում ենք ։
>  կառուցողական քննադատությունը չարագործ է ֆորումում.
> 
> 1. Ինչպես անդամակցել ակումբին.
> 
> պետք է ներկայացնել եւ հաստատել իրենց ցանկությունը
> մասնակցել ակումբի գործունեության այս թեմային։
> 
> Գնալ դեպի HomeGames էջանիշ լոբբիի հաճախորդի ձախ կողմում սեղմեք "անդամակցել ակումբին»:
> ...


Գուգլ թրանսլե՞յթ  :Crazy:

----------


## Reyno

> Գուգլ թրանսլե՞յթ


ես միքիչ հայերենից լավ չեմ դրա համար  :Hands Up: 
կարողա միանաս՞ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> կարողա միանաս՞


Ես Պոկեր ավելի վատ եմ խաղում, քան գուգլը հայերեն ա թարգմանում  :Jpit:

----------

Bruno (21.03.2014)

----------


## likarak

Հոկտեմբերի 4-ին Վիտամին Ակումբում տեղի ունեցավ Վիվառո ընկերության կողմից կազմակերպված Հայկական Օնլայն Խաղերի պոկերի եզրափակիչ կենդանի մրցաշարը: 9 մասնակիցներ մրցեցին գլխավոր մրցանակին արժանանալու համար և թեժ պայքարի արդյունքում հաղթող դարձավ Արման Պետրոսյանը: 
Շնորհավորում ենք Արման Պետրոսյանին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, ով Վիվառո ընկերության հովանավորությամբ կմեկնի Մակաո՝ մասնակցելու նոյեմբերի 4-8-ը կայանալիք Ասիայի Պոկերի Առաջնությանը, որի մրցանակային ֆոնդը կազմում է շուրջ 2,000,000 ԱՄՆ դոլար:

Online poker tournaments at Vivaro Poker 
www.vivaropoker.am

----------


## likarak

3000 E GTD

Վայելե՛ք ձեր կիրակի երեկոն՝ մասնակցելով 3000E երաշխավորված մրցանակային ֆոնդով մեր շաբաթական մրցաշարին:
Մրցաշարն ունի դանդաղ բլայնդների կառուցվածք (12 րոպե ամեն աստիճանում) և միայն 9.9E բայ ին (ռեբայ/էդոն՝ 9E):
Մրցաշարը սկսվում է 21:00-ին: Գրանցվել կարելի է մինչև 24:00-ն:
Զբաղեցրե՛ք Ձեր տեղը մրցաշարի սեղանի շուրջ ամեն կիրակի:
Մաղթում ենք հաջողություն:

Play online poker at Vivaro Poker
www.vivaropoker.am

----------

